# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  نوادر مخطوطات مركز جمعة الماجد للثقافة والتراث (منقول)

## أنس العقيل

يبلغ عدد المخطوطات المصورة بمركز جمعة الماجد للثقافة والتراث بدبي قرابة 300 ألف عنوان، أما المخطوطات الأصلية فعددها 16 ألف عنوان، ومواضيعها متنوعة في شتى العلوم والفنون، ولم يطبع لها فهرس حتى الآن مع أنها مفهرسة، ولا يسمح للباحثين بالاطلاع عليها أو البحث فيها فضلا عن تصويرها، وهي تضم مجموعة من المخطوطات النفيسة أحببت أن أعرف ببعضها:

1) كتاب (الحلم والعلم) لآدم بن أبي إياس العسقلاني: الجزء الثاني منه في 45 لوحة، ورقمها بالمركز (4256)، وقد تسرب المخطوط وصور لبعضهم، وسيرى النور قريبا بإذن الله.
2) (الزاهي في أصول السنة) لمحمد بن القاسم بن شعبان المصري، المالكي (ت 355هـ): نسخة قديمة ترقى للقرن السادس تقريبا، بها خروم يسيرة في وسطها، وآخرها، وعليها تملك بورقة العنوان لبعض أهل مراكش، ما يؤكد أن النسخة من المغرب، وهي تحمل الرقم (5951) بالمركز.
3) (التعليق على صحيح مسلم) لعيسى بن أحمد الهنديسي البجائي، الشهير بابن الشاط: قطعة تبدأ من كتاب الإيمان،ـ وتنتهي بكتاب التفسير في 52 لوحة، نسخت سنة 846هـ، ومحفوظة بالمركز برقم (5111).
4) (الفرع الأثيث في أصول الحديث) لرضي الدين ابن الحنبلي: نسخة في 62 لوحة، منسوخة سنة 964هـ، ومحفوظة بالمركز برقم (5045)، ومنها نسخة أخرى بالمركز في 105 لوحة منسوخة سنة 1302هـ ورقمها بالمركز (4610).
5) (معرفة علوم الحديث) لأبي عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الحاكم النيسابوري: نسخة في 178 لوحة، نسخت سنة 811هـ، ورقمها بالمركز (4168).
6) (تهذيب قراءة أبي عامر عبد الله بن عامر اليحصبي) لأبي عمرو عثمان بن سعيد الداني: نسخة نفيسة جدا بخط أندلسي ضمن مجموع في 25 لوحة، كتبت في القرن السادس، محفوظة بالمركز برقم (4260).
7) (تهذيب قراءة أبي عمرو بن العلاء المازني) لأبي عمرو عثمان بن سعيد الداني: نسخة نفيسة جدا بخط أندلسي ضمن المجموع السابق في 29 لوحة، محفوظة بالمركز برقم (4259).
8) (ردود البطليوسي على اعتراضات ابن الغزلة على شرح سقط الزند): نسخة في 23 لوحة، كتبت سنة 1016هـ، محفوظة بالمركز برقم (3867).
9) (حسن الظن بالله) لابن أبي الدنيا القرشي: نسخة في 13 لوحة، نسخت سنة 634هـ، ورقمها بالمركز (4970).
10) (المنتقى من السنن المسندة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم) لعبد الله بن علي النيسابوري الشهير بابن الجارود: نسخة متأخرة في 303 لوحة، رقمها بالمركز (4909).
11) (مصنف في السيرة النبوية) لناصر لدين أحمد بن محمد بن منصور الجذامي المالكي، الشهير بابن المنير السكندري: نسخة في 56 لوحة، منسوخ قبل سنة 669هـ، ورقمه بالمركز (4265).
12) (تفسير غريب موطأ الإمام مالك) لأحمد بن عمران الألهاني الشهير بالأخفش: نسخة في 22 ورقة، نسخة في القرن التاسع تقديرا، ورقمها بالمركز (3890).
13) (هدى الساري لمقدمة فتح الباري) لأحمد بن علي بن حجر العسقلاني: نسخة في 159 ورقة، نسخت سنة 849هـ، وعليها خط المؤلف ومقروءة عليه، ورقمها بالمركز (4378).
14) (التقاسيم والأنواع) لأبي حاتم بن حبان البستي: قطعة في 23 ورقة، نسخت سنة 1364هـ، ومحفوظة بالمركز برقم (3451).
15) (كتاب الثقات) لأبي حاتم بن حبان البستي: قطعة في 331 ورقة، تبدأ بترجمة (عبد الله بن مسلم بن يسار)، وتنتهي بترجمة (كعب بن ماتع الحميري)، ورقمها بالمركز (4915).
16) (المجروحين من المحدثين) لأبي حاتم بن حبان البستي: نسخة في 96 ورقة، ورقمها بالمركز (4922).
17) (تراجم الخلفاء الراشدين) لتقي الدين علي بن عبد الكافي السبكي: في 208 ورقة بخط المؤلف، ومحفوظة بالمركز بالأرقام التالية (4288-4289-4290-4291). 
18) (الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح) لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الحراني: الجزء الثالث في 237 ورقة، نسخ سنة 734هـ، ورقمها بالمركز (4297).
19) (سنن ابن ماجة القزويني): نسخت سنة 612هـ، ورقمها بالمركز (5884).
20) (شرح جمل الزجاجي) لابن عصفور الإشبيلي: نسخت سنة 722هـ، ورقمها بالمركز (5885).
21) (الجمل في النحو) لأبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق الزجاجي: نسخة في 96 ورقة، منسوخة سنة 431هـ، ورقمها بالمركز (5702)، وهي أقدم مخطوطة بالمركز، وكان يفترض تقديمها.
22) (شرح كفاية المبتدي وري الصدي) لإبراهيم بن مصطفى بن عباس الموصلي: نسخة في 110 ورقة، نسخت سنة 1236هـ، والمتن للمؤلف كذلك وهو في الفقه الحنبلي، ورقمها بالمركز (4715).
</i>

----------


## أبو سليمان التميمي

جزاك الله خيرا



> (الزاهي في أصول السنة) لمحمد بن القاسم بن شعبان المصري، المالكي (ت 355هـ): نسخة قديمة ترقى للقرن السادس تقريبا، بها خروم يسيرة في وسطها، وآخرها، وعليها تملك بورقة العنوان لبعض أهل مراكش، ما يؤكد أن النسخة من المغرب، وهي تحمل الرقم (5951) بالمركز.


هل من سبيل للحصول على نسخة منه بارك الله فيك

----------

